# Breeder Anyone?



## Desmond Albergottie (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good(Reputable) working Malinios Breeder? I am interested in getting a Mal and wanted to know if anyone had a good experience with a breeder and can give me their website.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

questions you will get from a reputable breeder (of any working breed):

what are your goals for yourself and the dog?
have you ever owned or trained a working dog?
if so, what breed/venue?

these are just the basic questions-be prepared to answer them. but most importantly, answer them to yourself.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is my Puppy Buyer Questionnaire to give you an idea of what a breeder might ask to get you know you better, your dog experience and your expectation for you new puppy so they can tell you whether you would be a fit for what they are producing as well.

I haven't really changed mine for 10 years and original used a couple online generic ones and tweeked it for myself.

http://www.pawsnclaws.us/Puppy Questionnaire.pdf


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"Does anyone know of a good(Reputable) working Malinios Breeder? I am interested in getting a Mal and wanted to know if anyone had a good experience with a breeder and can give me their website."

_Logan Haus Kennels-with Mike Suttle, we currently have two awesome Malinois from him, and in the club we train with-there are many more !! Not one thing bad to say about the quality of dog or the business practices he provided all of us...he is also a sponsor of this Forum- so you may be able to connect to his website thru the forum. His kennels are in W. Va.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, I've heard good things about Mike Suttles dogs and his Kennel and it was outside the internet world with a guy that doesn't visit this forum. He gets his dogs regularly from Mike Suttle and spoke highly of him, his expertise and the dogs.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Doesn't Debbie Skinner also breed Mallies? I agree with Mike's evaluation, but should also consider Debbie as what she has shown here for one of her Buece (unsure of correct spelling) owners can't be matched for the concern she has shown both the owner and that dog. I love Mo's puppy, Mali from Mike.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Debbie Skinner is a breeder, Kadi Thingvall is a breeder, Mike Ellis is a breeder, Mike Suttle is a breeder, Jody Butler is a breeder, and I think that Wayne Dodge is a breeder, Tim Stacey is a breeder, so that should be a start for you. 

You list PP as what you are doing, but not wether or not you know what you are doing. LOL


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I've never purchased a Mal puppy myself, so I won't suggest any breeders. However, I have a 15 year old dog bred on Barry Dongen (spelling might be wrong on that) who is still very healthy in his old age. I've only had him since he was 11, but I think he must have been quite a dog in his youth, and he does very well for a grumpy old senior. Based on my experience with this dog you might look into these lines for health and longevity.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Ivan Balabanov - Ot Vitosha Malinois


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

If you are looking for this summer to have a pup, or soon, I won't be doing another breeding until August-Sept time-frame. This makes for December-January for when the pups are ready.  Winter pups are fine for some of us, but difficult depending where you live.

I'll be taking D'Only to 1 or 2 Dexter daughter's depending how energetic I feel and how many friends I can get to help me. :-D

I have pups right now that are 5 weeks, but they have been reserved.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

We have dogs from Loganhaus http://www.loganhauskennels.com/ and Cheryl Carlson http://www.chercarkennels.net/. Both of them are pros and will provide you with a nice dog.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Different kennels are known for producing different types of dogs, it's true here in the US just like it is in Europe. What type of dog are you looking for, ie do you like a smaller dog, bigger dog, sensitive, handler hard, really social, not social, do you want crazy levels of drive, more moderate levels of drive, do you care if the dog is registered?

Knowing these things might help people better point you towards a couple kennels that are producing the type of dog you are looking for.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Different kennels are known for producing different types of dogs, it's true here in the US just like it is in Europe. What type of dog are you looking for, ie do you like a smaller dog, bigger dog, sensitive, handler hard, really social, not social, do you want crazy levels of drive, more moderate levels of drive, do you care if the dog is registered?
> 
> Knowing these things might help people better point you towards a couple kennels that are producing the type of dog you are looking for.


Great point Kadi.... I suggest the OP consider it strongly.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Molly Graf said:


> Ivan Balabanov - Ot Vitosha Malinois


One of the things I looked for was response from the breeder. I emailed this guy like 5 times and gave up on him and his astronomical price for his dogs.

We got our new puppy from Les Flores at De Las Flores Working Dogs. He breeds Mals and Dutchies. We could not be happier with Mako. He's what I would think is the total package for what I was looking for. One of which was that I wanted a big male. He's currently 16 weeks and 20.5" at the shoulders and 30 lbs.

http://www.delasfloreskennel.com/

We also looked seriously at Dantero (Kadi Thingvall)... and it essentially came down to the male used. I preferred the male (Arras FR-3) Les used over Kadi (sorry Kadi...).

But I wouldn't hesitate to go with either of these breeders for my next Mal.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Desmond Albergottie said:


> Does anyone know of a good(Reputable) working Malinios Breeder? I am interested in getting a Mal and wanted to know if anyone had a good experience with a breeder and can give me their website.


The working dog part is easy, the handler is the other half. What are your goals and do you want Dutch or French lines?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> The working dog part is easy, the handler is the other half. What are your goals and do you want Dutch or French lines?


You are forgetting the country inbetween


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I think Jeff hit the nail pretty well dead center in the head. I would take his list and run with it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I do not know Ivan, but his dogs are too weak to do MR. I know too many people that have had problems with ring using his dogs.

Plus, he is out of his ****ing mind using Ajax, for two reasons, the dog was run off at a championship, so he is a curr, and the fact that he named a little ****** dog like that after my favorite soccer team is a disgrace. He should let me kill it and do the proper rituals. LOL

They do great in Sch though ! But of course, that doesn't mean anything. : )

Of course, the additional bonus is that the puppies are really really expensive.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I know a breeder I would never get a dog from ever. Have seen 4 of them in Canada and none are good dogs by any means. Came from the states though.


----------



## Petra Dabezic (May 23, 2011)

That was not helpful.


----------



## sarah lewis (May 27, 2011)

I have a question....

If someone is new or has limited experience in protection sports what should they be looking for in a breeder?

And do breeders generally offer different puppies to someone who was green as opposed to someone who maybe had 5-10 plus years experience in a protection sport?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

sarah lewis said:


> I have a question....
> 
> If someone is new or has limited experience in protection sports what should they be looking for in a breeder?
> 
> And do breeders generally offer different puppies to someone who was green as opposed to someone who maybe had 5-10 plus years experience in a protection sport?


First you need to ask yourself what you want and what type of protection sport you are choosing, wheter it be SCH, PSA, Mondio, or Ring or are you looking for a protection dog for personal use outside of sport training. Theres alot you should lookf for in a breeder some of them not all of the reasons are do they know why they bred the litter, genetics, what they were or are trying to produce from having that litter, wheter or not and imprinting was done, etc............ Not to mention all the health questions as well, about parents of the dogs and the owners likes and dislikes, pics,videos, balh blah blah and the list gos on and on.

Yes most breeders are not going to throw a newbie into certain pups from a litter on a variance of reasons depending on the backround and knowledge of the breed and the application there trying to do with that pup. Although it does happen because know way of 110% really in telling about somebody through a phone.

Good luck with ya pick, I hope this help a little bit without writing a book on it.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_
And do breeders generally offer different puppies to someone who was green as opposed to someone who maybe had 5-10 plus years experience in a protection sport?

_Only the responsible ones.


----------



## sarah lewis (May 27, 2011)

I am not buying a dog I was just curious....

I have working dogs and I am green to protection sports but not dogs. But because we are a "working home" we had a really good pick of puppies to choose from, I think its a little different with the more traditional working and sport dogs (mals, GSD's ect)... and it is, this is why I asked. More demand for them I guess and if I was to buy a mal I would have plans for it (of some kind), I don't know of very many people that buy them just as house pets.


----------



## Desmond Albergottie (May 16, 2011)

ann schnerre said:


> questions you will get from a reputable breeder (of any working breed):
> 
> what are your goals for yourself and the dog?
> have you ever owned or trained a working dog?
> ...


I have answers for all those questions, I just need to be point in the right direction that other people may have brought their puppies from or that know someone who brought from a breeder. I thanks you for the heads up but I am not new to working with dogs I have one myself that is in training.


----------



## Desmond Albergottie (May 16, 2011)

Harry Keely said:


> First you need to ask yourself what you want and what type of protection sport you are choosing, wheter it be SCH, PSA, Mondio, or Ring or are you looking for a protection dog for personal use outside of sport training. Theres alot you should lookf for in a breeder some of them not all of the reasons are do they know why they bred the litter, genetics, what they were or are trying to produce from having that litter, wheter or not and imprinting was done, etc............ Not to mention all the health questions as well, about parents of the dogs and the owners likes and dislikes, pics,videos, balh blah blah and the list gos on and on.
> 
> Yes most breeders are not going to throw a newbie into certain pups from a litter on a variance of reasons depending on the backround and knowledge of the breed and the application there trying to do with that pup. Although it does happen because know way of 110% really in telling about somebody through a phone.
> 
> Good luck with ya pick, I hope this help a little bit without writing a book on it.


thank you I am not a newbie I work with dogs now and I appreciate for you giving advice but I know what I am looking for I just wanted to get pointed in the right direction of a good breeder


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Desmond Albergottie said:


> thank you I am not a newbie I work with dogs now and I appreciate for you giving advice but I know what I am looking for I just wanted to get pointed in the right direction of a good breeder


Oh gotcha I would like I said earlier take Jeff O's list and run with it, hes laid out a pretty structured and reputable list for ya to find a pup for whatever it may be.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Ryan Venables said:


> We also looked seriously at Dantero (Kadi Thingvall)... and it essentially came down to the male used. I preferred the male (Arras FR-3) Les used over Kadi (sorry Kadi...).


Nothing to be sorry about, we all have our own personal preferences. I switched males for my own reasons, and I think it was the right decision to make. Some people preferred the first male, some just wanted a pup from the female regardless of male, and some preferred the second male.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Can you believe that I still put her on the list ?? LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I do not know Ivan, but his dogs are too weak to do MR. I know too many people that have had problems with ring using his dogs.
> 
> Plus, he is out of his ****ing mind using Ajax, for two reasons, the dog was run off at a championship, so he is a curr, and the fact that he named a little ****** dog like that after my favorite soccer team is a disgrace. He should let me kill it and do the proper rituals. LOL
> 
> ...


Actually that is something I have heard a number of times in the last couple years. And not from Jeff either.
Its weird because Ivan in the early years seemed to have a few of his dogs doing ring, and ring appeared something he was interested in. Also alot of his bloodlines go back to ring dogs.
I dont know Ivan, and I really dont like to talk about people where they have said nothing bad about me and arnt here to defend themselfs. I am really looking at it from a breeding point of view. A guy gets a foundation bloodline that has alot of Ring dogs (NVBK, FR and MR) in them and yet a few generations later, while breeding only for IPO type dogs, they arnt apparently suitable for ring anymore.


----------



## Desmond Albergottie (May 16, 2011)

Mo Earle said:


> _"Does anyone know of a good(Reputable) working Malinios Breeder? I am interested in getting a Mal and wanted to know if anyone had a good experience with a breeder and can give me their website."_
> 
> Logan Haus Kennels-with Mike Suttle, we currently have two awesome Malinois from him, and in the club we train with-there are many more !! Not one thing bad to say about the quality of dog or the business practices he provided all of us...he is also a sponsor of this Forum- so you may be able to connect to his website thru the forum. His kennels are in W. Va.


Thank you so very much your the only one who actually did what I asked...lol awesome I will look him up


----------



## Desmond Albergottie (May 16, 2011)

Debbie Skinner said:


> If you are looking for this summer to have a pup, or soon, I won't be doing another breeding until August-Sept time-frame. This makes for December-January for when the pups are ready. Winter pups are fine for some of us, but difficult depending where you live.
> 
> I'll be taking D'Only to 1 or 2 Dexter daughter's depending how energetic I feel and how many friends I can get to help me. :-D
> 
> I have pups right now that are 5 weeks, but they have been reserved.


thank you is that your website? I will check it out


----------



## Desmond Albergottie (May 16, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Debbie Skinner is a breeder, Kadi Thingvall is a breeder, Mike Ellis is a breeder, Mike Suttle is a breeder, Jody Butler is a breeder, and I think that Wayne Dodge is a breeder, Tim Stacey is a breeder, so that should be a start for you.
> 
> You list PP as what you are doing, but not wether or not you know what you are doing. LOL


Very funny I see, but if I didnt I would be asking you for a trainer not a dog,hmmmm anyway thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Do you know what percentage of people that I have met over the years that did PP that were complete idiot ****bags ?

It is a very high percentage. The few that were just cool laid back people do not make up for all the scumbags.


----------



## Desmond Albergottie (May 16, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> We have dogs from Loganhaus http://www.loganhauskennels.com/ and Cheryl Carlson http://www.chercarkennels.net/. Both of them are pros and will provide you with a nice dog.


Thank you this was very helpful


----------



## Desmond Albergottie (May 16, 2011)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Different kennels are known for producing different types of dogs, it's true here in the US just like it is in Europe. What type of dog are you looking for, ie do you like a smaller dog, bigger dog, sensitive, handler hard, really social, not social, do you want crazy levels of drive, more moderate levels of drive, do you care if the dog is registered?
> 
> Knowing these things might help people better point you towards a couple kennels that are producing the type of dog you are looking for.


I wanted a smaller type dog to compete is the PSA, I am gonna retire soon and wanted to start competing


----------



## Desmond Albergottie (May 16, 2011)

Harry Keely said:


> Oh gotcha I would like I said earlier take Jeff O's list and run with it, hes laid out a pretty structured and reputable list for ya to find a pup for whatever it may be.


I difinetly agree with that quote and I hope you didnt take offense to my response, I do appreciate your response and I am open to new Ideas and criticizism so thjanks again friend


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Desmond Albergottie said:


> thank you is that your website? I will check it out


The questionnaire link is from the site. My site is www.pawsnclaws.us (Les Ombres Valeureux)


----------

